# **ADVICE NEEDED ACRYLIC AND SPRAY PAINT PICKGUARD**



## Aisling (4 mo ago)

Hi All, a friend of mine asked me to do up a design and paint it onto his guitar pick guard. I was happy wit it and wanted to do a bright purple base and layer my black line drawing over it with a posca fine paint marker. The pick guard is white plastic and I painted the base layer in neon acrylic paint but it dried too dark for the black design over top I've tried to remove it with isopropyl alcohol and ace tone but it somehow didn't remove it all despite me reaaaaallly putting some elbow grease into it, I also don't want to ruin the pick guard (more than i already have). Could I just spray paint over this layer and do the design over this?? Any advice I've dug myself a bit of hole here and anybody willing to pick up a shovel to help me fill it in would be much appreciated.


----------

